# Laptop do 2500 zl pod Gentoo

## pszemas

Jakiego notebooka polecacie tak do 2500 zl, bede uzywac raczej do projektowania (wine + autocad) odrazu mowie ze nie potrzebne mi sa jakies bajery, starczy cdrom, usb i siec. Dobrze by bylo miec porzadna karte graficzna, no i zeby chodzil w miare mozliwoci szybciutko ;]

----------

## roonek

a ze tak zadam pytanie -a jaka wersje autocada odpalasz pod winem ? Jak to dziala ?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Porządna grafika, w miare szybki i 2500PLN?

No tu będzie cholernie ciężko - wątpię czy coś takiego znajdziesz... Lapki w cenie poniżej 2500 raczej konfiguracja nie zachwycają - zwłaszcza grafiką...  :Smile:  Przejrzyj ofertę Acera, oni zwykle składają lapki z głową  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

Wątek przeniesiony do "instalacja i sprzęt"

----------

## pszemas

A co laptopami tak kolo 3 tys ? Glownie mi chodzi zeby sprawgzal sie dla Gentoo, nie oczekuje jakiej mega maszyny, w mym PC mam durona 1,8 i ati 9100 taki set z takimi paramtrami w zupelnosci by mi wystarczyl

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Poszperaj na stronce komputronika i różnych producentów. 

Pamietaj o jednej rzeczy: nie śpiesz się - poczekaj jakiś czas, codziennie sprawdzaj co się pojawia, a w końcu trafisz na jakąś perełkę...  :Wink: 

Moim zdaniem wiekszych problemów z laptopami nie powinno być jeśli chodzi o współpracę z linuksem - w końcu podzespoły aż tak bardzo sie nie różnią... Jedyne czego ja osobiście nie polecam to zintegrowane karty graficzne - ja mam z nimi negatywne doświadczenia jeśli chodzi o konfigurację w linuksie (chodzi, ale mogłaby lepiej - ale pewnie znowu to ja czegoś nie dopatrzyłem...  :Razz:  ).

Co do wydajności to ogólnie nie spodziewaj się fajerwerków - a nawet przygotuj się na pewne zaskoczenie. Zwłaszcza dyski w lapkach to cholernie wąskie gardło - może być i tak, że Twój obecny sprzęcik będzie szybszy od lapka (zwłaszcza taniego)...  :Smile: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

Radzę uważać na jakieś ,,dziwne'' wynalazki w sferze kart graficznych - większość dziwnych zintegrowanych kart ma problemy z akceleracją itp.

----------

## tuniek

HP nx6110 

w okolicach 3000 złociszy kupisz z celeronem ... grafika na Intelu ... 

acha to co ważne to jest szansa że znajdziesz taki model bez systemu /oszczędność 400 zł ... / 

np:

http://www.notebooki.pl/notebook/pokaz/82/

w okolicy 3700  kupisz z mobilnym ... 

np:

http://www.notebooki.pl/notebook/pokaz/843/

na obu sprzętach ... linux śmiga bez żadnych problemów ... Testowane na Ubuntu, Fedorze ... no i oczywiście Gentoo ...  :Smile:  /ten post powstaje właśnie na tej droższej maszynie  pod kontrolą Gentoo  /

polecam ... 

jeśli będziesz miał jakieś pytania daway na priva ...

----------

## flakusiek

http://www.plat-notebooki.pl/

http://www.plat-notebooki.pl/product_info.php?products_id=394 Sempron + Geforce GO 440

Dodam jeszcze, ze ja chce sprzedac swojego notebooka : 

W zestawie Karton, plyty i papiery (gwarancja jeszcze 1,5roku w mediamarkt gdańsk - kupiony pod koniec wakacji)

Pentium M 710 1,4GHz  (Centrino II - dothan (2mb cache) )  [wydajnosc cos w stylu Pentium 4 2,8GHz]

512 DDR 333

40GB Dysk

Nagrywarka DVD-DL (+/-) i DVD-RAM

Karta grafiki Intel Extreme Graphics 2 (Intel 855) Ma 16mb wlasnej i 48mb pobiera z ramu (razem 64) w gentoo chodzi ładnie na strewoniku do intel915 na windzie takie gry jak Pro Evolution Soccer 5 chodza na minimalnych detalach ladnie.

Dzwiek AC97 intela i glosniki stereo

Czytnik kart pamieci (MMC/SD/MS i jakis tam jeszcze)

3x USB2.0 ,  1xfirewire, TV-OUT (svideo), VGA out, PCMCIA , touchpad synaptics z przewijaniem , waga 2,5kg, 

Matryca 15 1024x768 (po 2 dniach pojawil sie jeden badpixel mało widoczny tylko na czarnym tle (czasem jest bialy czasem czerwony) )

MODEM I LAN

Pod Gentoo nie potrafilem sonfigurowac tego czytnika kart pamieci. Na laptopie oczywiscie moge zostawic Gentoo  :Smile: 

Wiecej info na maila  :Smile:  mam tez zdjecia.

MODEL : Gericom Blockbuster Excellent 

CENA : 2760zł (mozemy sie targować) mysle , ze jak na notebooka z CENTRINO to nie duzo.

POZDRAWIAM

EDIT: Bateria trzyma tyle ile od nowosci(czyli okolo 3 godzin przy malym obciazeniu) bo jej nie uzywam (notebook caly czas na zasilaczu). Pozdro

----------

